# Not a new TTS but instead....



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

.....this one:





I used to have the Mk2 TTS, but had to sell it to get a larger and more practical car for a while (VW Touareg). Now that need is no longer there, the Touareg is sold and it was time for a smaller and more sporty car again.

I was very happy with my previous TTS and I have also had a Mk2 2.0 TFSI, but this time I found out that it was time for a change.

Looking forward to pick up the F-type which is bought second hand with 7.700 km on the clock and loaded with options 

And I think 550 hp / 680 Nm will be fun 8)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

VERY wise choice mate 
Beautiful car, the wife's boss has a white v8 coupe and has let me have a play in it, the grin factor is priceless

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice love the F type 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks wonderful. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow thats stunning... I'd love to have one... Except i'd need to win the lottery first 

Enjoy it... Been inside a colleagues one and they are a great place to be inside.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Jealous, very very jealous.

Working right by a jag factory I get to see a few of these - bosses cars obviously as the factory produces Range Rovers. 
The 5.0 supercharged engine is amazing


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I don't like you anymore :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Looks stunning


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent choice


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome car!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

Hopefully it will also be as reliable as the TTS was :wink:


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Fantastic choice mate!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice. The V8's are a great buy currently.

Can't work out folk who would pay a premium for the lower powered variants. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Fabulous, just fabulous. Love what Jaguar is doing at the moment. Finally the 'old man' image is being wiped out! :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I got the car two weeks ago. Having driven it for a little while now getting "familiarized", I must say it was a good decission 

It is without doubt the most fun car to drive I have ever experienced - and the sound it makes is just fantastic!

It is a beauty AND a beast :twisted:

Sounds nice when I start it up as well, and it's a good start of any trip :wink: :


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Arne said:


> I got the car two weeks ago. Having driven it for a little while now getting "familiarized", I must say it was a good decission
> 
> It is without doubt the most fun car to drive I have ever experienced - and the sound it makes is just fantastic!
> 
> ...


Nice one Arne. Let's see how it manages a Norwegian winter. :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Roller Skate said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > I got the car two weeks ago. Having driven it for a little while now getting "familiarized", I must say it was a good decission
> ...


Thanks 

Mine will never see salty winter conditions, so that is not a worry :wink: However those who have gotten some experience with it in true winter conditions says that it copes surpricingly well. Main reason is probabely the electronic active diff that helps with traction, and the fact that it is not much lower than a TTS. It also has a "snow-mode", which reduces throttle respons, gearshifts and adjust the ESC when traction is poor.

It may not be an ideal winter car, but those who use it in the winters says it copes a lot better than expected. I don't think I will find out though....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Excellent progression from a TTS and a beautiful colour as well.Imo the F-Type suits the darker colours.

Have you been driving it long enough to get an idea as to what the real world fuel consumption with that V8 is yet?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

leopard said:


> Excellent progression from a TTS and a beautiful colour as well.Imo the F-Type suits the darker colours.
> 
> Have you been driving it long enough to get an idea as to what the real world fuel consumption with that V8 is yet?


Thanks Leopard 

I did drive it 1.100km from Hamburg to Oslo, and managed almost 35 mpg on that trip, which I think was very good. However the weather was very poor (hard wind and heavy rain), so the speed was not very high and I had to be carefull with the throttle. Most of the trip I also used the cruise Control.

In Oslo I have not driven it so much yet, and it has only been "for fun" trips, where the mpg suffers hard from that :roll:

I think the average mpg driving arround in and just outside Oslo has been somewhere arround 16-18 mpg - but with that kind of driving, you can not expect anything else.

If you want you can drive it on very low rpm's in automatic mode, and get pretty decent mpg-figures for such a powerfull and rather large V8. It has almost 500Nm of torque as early as 1.000 rpm, so just cruising is rather easy.

But with the kind of sound it makes at higher rpm's (not to talk about the acceleration), that takes some strong self-controll


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

And this is how it looks like now, after some professional detailing done:
































































Needless to say, I am very happy with the result


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've got to say Arne it does look the business and am sorely tempted,but I'm holding out for next year otherwise I may have pulled the trigger on this one.

Make the most of it,I bet you've only got about 4 months left before the whether closes down on you and by the way show us a picture when you receive your cover


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I will do my best to enjoy the time before winter comes and the cat will be safely stoved away in the garage under the new cover 

It will probabely be another 3-4 weeks till I receive the cover, but I will take some pics and show them here as soon as it is done.

If you are to order a new one, make sure you place the order so that delivery time matches early spring :wink: The car drives just as good as it looks, and the power is (way) more than I will ever need on public roads. I am sure the V6 would have been more than sufficient, but just knowing what is there when/if you want to use it, is a very goood feeling 

And the sound it makes....! 8)


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Hey Arne. I'm seriously jealous. Seriously.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

That's GORGEOUS!!!  very envious. :twisted:


----------

